# Sanyo LCD CE32LD81-B TV, Black Screen, No Sound.



## KaynMorgan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, I have a Sanyo LCD CE32LD81-B TV which recently decided it was about time it broke.

When I was watching TV he screen flickered and the TV turned itself off. The blue light below it, which shows if there's power going to it, was flashing on and off. Once it had stopped flashing, I turned the TV back on. But there was no picture and no sound. I tried changing the channel, changing the volume, and pressing different buttons (Menu, AV, etc.), but nothing happened. I unplugged the TV, then put the plug back in thinking it would help. The Blue light came back on, but when i turned it on nothing had changed. I've tried it several times over the last week but again, nothing has changed.

I'm just wondering if anyone knows what the problem may be, part wise or if the TV's ruined. And if anyone knows how much it'd be to repair, that would be great.


----------



## ¥Angie-chan¥ (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello, I believe it could be 2 things: You need a new lamp. You MAY also need a dmd board. When that pix was flickering did it got a little dimer? did you hear any wierd noises?


----------

